# Federwegseinstellung



## fokelmensh (2. Dezember 2010)

Servus...ich habe da mal eine frage, vielleicht kann die mir einer beantworten.
ich habe ein 2009er norco team dh und daran zwei federwegseinstellungen am umlenker, welche einstellung ist für welchen federweg? die obere der große und die untere der kleinere federweg?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Indian Summer (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi Fokelmensh

Habe Dir ein ein Bild Deines Team DH 2009 angehängt.

Position A ist diejenige mit dem kürzeren 8" Federweg, Position B für 
die längere 9"-Position.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fokelmensh (3. Dezember 2010)

besten Dank...


----------



## Burmi98 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte auch, es sei umgekehrt, danke für den Tip!

Und ich habe gerade auf dem Pic gesehen, dass der U-Profil-Einsatz an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme bei mir noch umgedreht nach unten gesetzt werden mußte... war vorher auf "Low" gesetzt.


----------

